# 6700 DRI Points Expiring



## cigarzan (Nov 13, 2019)

HELP!!.  I have 6700 unused Diamond points that will expire at the end of the year.  I cant travel any more this year.  Any ideas how to use them or push them into 2020?


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 13, 2019)

You are past the final date to roll over into next year. I always roll over my Points in January. If I need to use them in the current year DRI rolls them back.


----------



## cigarzan (Nov 13, 2019)

Yes, I was aware of that.  Unfortunately we had to cancel a trip in Sept and the points were redeposited on our account.  I was/am hoping a fellow Tugger had figured out a "work-around".


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 14, 2019)

Suggestion only go into their website and saved them now.


----------



## R.J.C. (Nov 14, 2019)

cigarzan said:


> Yes, I was aware of that.  Unfortunately we had to cancel a trip in Sept and the points were redeposited on our account.  I was/am hoping a fellow Tugger had figured out a "work-around".



The only possible work around for points that can't be rolled would have been to utilize II but that option stops on 31 Oct and we are into Nov.

I suggest sending a family member or a good friend on a trip. They might even give you some money for the vacation.


----------



## R.J.C. (Nov 14, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Suggestion only go into their website and saved them now.



Can't. Cut off is 31 Oct for rolling points into the next year.


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 14, 2019)

Can they be deposited into II.


----------



## nuwermj (Nov 14, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Can they be deposited into II.



Current year points must be used in II before Oct 31. If a reservation is made after that date next year's points are used.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 15, 2019)

So the OP, needs to book an exchange within DRI, The Club system in the next  few weeks correct. To the OP please book something.


----------



## Ebute (Dec 29, 2019)

I am in a worse situation with Diamond Resorts.
This is December 29 and I have 67,000 points expiring in 2 days.
I have had personal emergencies all year and was unable to travel.
Unfortunately,when we went for our update 2 days ago, the sales department only wanted to sell the so-called redemption program to me for another $20,000 before they would allow me to roll my points into 2020.
I did not accept their offer as I do not believe them that the redemption points can be used to pay our maintenance fees in the future.
I will really like get out of my almost $9000 maintenance fees but it looks like I am trapped.
Any advice?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 29, 2019)

Ebute.....Suggestion only call them *ASAP *and ask for a supervisor or a manager and tell them what happen.
As my old college professor told us always "ask for forgiveness,"  Dr. Chong Pak.

67,000 points must be at least 3 - 4 seven (7) nights vacations or more.


----------

